# Â£9k-Â£10k to spend.....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What MRK IV shall i get for this money i.e 1.8T or TDi and where would you recomend i buy it?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

for 9-10k you are in 1.8T territory - you may get one of the 115Pdi engined ones at that price (easy to chip).

I've got a 1.8T at the moment while my 150Tdi is at the dealers - very smooth but so slow after the diesel... 

rgds


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Was at the auctions yesterday, there were some nice 99T reg 1.8T and 2.0 GTi golfs going through for around 7500 ish....most had full leather as well...

Ex contract hire cars with full main dealer history... miles varied between 55 and 70ish


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you could squeeze your budget up another 1 to 1.5k you could be looking at a 4 motion. ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

4 motion is a bit thirsty for me, but does anybody have the BHP&Torque figures for a standard and a chipped...

150bhp 1.8T
110bhp TDi
130bhp TDi
150bhp TDi

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

dont be so lazy ... 

Check out AmD's VW section

http://www.auto-amd.com/vw.asp


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers James

Once again, the performance looks good from AMD, but the price is well over the average for a golf 

Has anybody got the Jabbasport figures?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

There was someone on here quite a while ago who said they had had their Golf 1.8T done by Jabbasport

IIRC 210BHP for Â£420 inc Vat! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> There was someone on here quite a while ago who said they had had their Golf 1.8T done by Jabbasport
> 
> IIRC 210BHP for Â£420 inc Vat! Â ;D


That sounds good, do you know what the torque was?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No Kev, afraid not...I was thinking of getting my TT done there and someone responded saying that they had had their Golf done there and quoted the bhp and price...

I think Jabba's website is still down as well ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A girl I work with just picked up a one year old PD130 from a dealer for Â£11,050. Seems reasonable.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> A girl I work with just picked up a one year old PD130 from a dealer for Â£11,050. Â Seems reasonable.


Â£11k, fecking hell thats good!!! which dealer? have they got anymore?


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Guys, going back to Jabbasport.

I spoke to Mike the other day, coz site is still down, and wanted to know what he could do with the 180 I have.

Price was Â£420 all in and performance was up to 210bhp. As for torque I'm sure the figure was pretty impressive, but can't remember 100%. Did a bit of surfing and found a guy with a Seat 20VT and he reached 210bhp and 253torque......I think I'll be having some of that ;D

Thought it'll all have to wait until Jan as he's v.busy with the bookings.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

j


> Â£11k, fecking hell thats good!!! which dealer? have they got anymore?


Kev,
just spotted this one - I will find out and post it later.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> j
> 
> Kev,
> just spotted this one - I will find out and post it later.


Any joy Gary?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Any joy Gary? Â


It'd probably help if I actually checked my mail


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It'd probably help if I actually checked my mail


Kev,
Just logged on and got a reply on the tdi. Â I got it slightly wrong. They got from Blackbush Auctions near Camberly, paid just less than Â£11.5K, one owner 8K miles, VAGFSH, still with extended VAG warranty,

Silver, 5 door, alloys general decent spec.

I havd never bought a car from an auction, but that looks a pretty safe bet. Â I presume the dealer price would be higher (10-15-20%?) to reflect their overheads and turn a profit.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for that Gary, much appreciated.

Not sure if i would have the bottle or experience to buy from an Auction. 

Dealers are wanting about 14-15k for a 130.

Back to the drawing board, hopefuilly i wont have to sell the TT though.


----------

